
Show HN: A simple transactional email service built on SES - pastramihaug
https://mailia.co/
======
pastramihaug
The world doesn't need another transactional email service, but I built one
anyways!

The main feature I had in mind when developing it was making debugging super
easy. There's a really nice UI for searching through emails you've sent and
checking their delivery status.

All email is delivered through Amazon SES.

Although building this probably wasn't the most productive use of my time, I
definitely learned a lot in the process!

